# Stocking



## alisteeves (Nov 10, 2014)

I've been trying to bring some balance to my 20 gallon [long] aquarium and I've likely made some great, and not so great decisions [like a pearl gourami, which I ended up trading due to chasing my rasboras out of the tank] As it stands, I feel like the current size of my fish are fine with my dimensions [eventually I will either need to upgrade, or find a new home for one or two -- but I've definitely maxed things out]

I've got..

Altum Angel Juvenile 
6 Harlequin Rasboras
4 Pygmy Corys
2 Otos
2 Amano Shrimp
1 Bristlenose Pleco

I'm really only worried about the angel. But as it stands, with her being so tiny, I should be fine for a while? Or should I be making other arrangements for her? How fast do they REALLY grow? I assume it will take a year or two for her to consider my pygmy cory's a snack? Currently she's ignoring them all completely.. My amano shrimp are giants, so they should be fine!

I'm rambling! Let me know your thoughts!


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Well fed and cared for an angel should reach adult size in 6 months or so depending on how big she was when bought. The angel is really the only one in that mix that could be a problem. Depending on species most bristlenose should be manageable in your tank.


----------



## Pruss (Nov 25, 2014)

In general your stocking level looks ok.

But I am concerned that your Altum won't grow out to its optimum conformation in your tank as it stands. Water quality, and regular feedings are what will allow your angel to develop to its best. A 20g tank will require higher volume water changes more frequently to maintain the water quality necessary for growth, especially in the presence of waste from other fish, and the increased load on your filtration from feeding.

You might consider rehoming the Altum, or moving up to a larger tank, or moving the Altum to a larger tank where it can grow out on its own.

Can you leave the angel in your tank? Sure. Will it live a long time and look pretty? Maybe. Will it grow out to its maximum size, quickly, and look its best? Perhaps, but not likely.

-- Pat


----------



## streeker02 (Apr 11, 2014)

some more amanos wouldn't hurt! with only two you will rarely see them  and they are very little bio load to add a few more. Interesting creatures.


----------

